# advice for payments for 36415 and J3420?



## GregPress (Jan 15, 2010)

I am unaware of the requirements for billing 36415 and J3420.  What is needed to get these paid?  This family practice also gets a lot of denials on 90471 charges as well....Please advise.

Thank you,
Greg Press
CPC-A


----------



## raidaste (Jan 18, 2010)

The 36415 is basically at carrier discretion. Some of my carriers pay and some bundle it. The J3420 is another one that depends on my payors. some of the companies have an experimental/investigational policy in place for this w/ certain DX codes, like fatigue and they won't pay for. Others pay for any DX that's appropriate. I don't really have much trouble with either of these.


----------

